# Leonardo:"Non faremo grandi investimenti".



## admin (6 Maggio 2019)

Leonardo a Sky nel post Milan - Bologna:"Gattuso? Siamo sempre stati chiari con lui, in questi momenti la fatica arriva per tutti. Quello che ha vissuto Rino, il cambio di società, non è semplice. Li ha vissuti come penso fosse giusto. Non ci aspettavamo una stagione tranquilla. Gazidis è importante perché ci dà serenità nelle decisioni ma è arrivato a novembre. La squadra ha avuto anche momenti molto positivi, ha fatto molti punti da gennaio a marzo ma poi la fatica arriva. Kessie, Biglia, Bakayoko sanno quello che vogliamo e questo piano piano crea una linea societaria. Noi agiremo senza farlo pubblicamente. Ora Dobbiamo pensare partita dopo partita, da quando siamo arrivati la rosa aveva 34 giocatori, dieci sono andati e cinque sono arrivati con un saldo di zero euro quasi. La squadra è partita all’improvviso. Essere quinti oggi è quasi positivo, anche se non possiamo negare che ci sono stati risultati non buoni dopo il derby che hanno lasciato segnali importanti. La squadra è stanca ma ha dimostrato una forza che pensa di non avere ma che ha. Abate e Zapata hanno dato l’anima, Mauri è stato buttato dentro e ha risposto. Abbiamo subito un gol, un’espulsione ma comunque abbiamo vinto. *Cessioni in caso di mancata Champions?* Dobbiamo ancora saperlo. Gazidis conosce bene gli equilibri. È vero che siamo in una situazione non semplice, dobbiamo rispettare dei parametri in poco tempo. Dovremmo parlarne ma non ci sarà una smobilitazione ma *sicuramente non ci saranno grandi investimenti*. La situazione del Milan era sconosciuta, sia per il futuro. Abbiamo fatto investimenti come Piatek e Paquetà, dei giovani, questa sarà la linea del futuro. Questo è stato studiato ma oggi non ci sono risposte. Per una società che arriva è importante capire cosa fare ma sicuramente in estate non ci saranno grandi investimenti. Bakayoko? Non vogliamo fare un processo pubblico. La società può anche sbagliare. Ha tante cose positive lui come ragazzo ma se sbaglia paga. Sono situazioni chiarite, sanno quello che pensiamo perché il Milan non può essere toccato. Noi come uomini passiamo ma il Milan resta, va protetto come società perché ci sarà sempre. Quello che vorrei chiarire è che noi non è che non vediamo o capiamo, siamo attenti a quello che dobbiamo fare. Vanno presi provvedimenti ma senza processi pubblici".


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2019)

E c'è chi ancora va appresso alle voci su Conte...


----------



## ildemone85 (7 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo a Sky nel post Milan - Bologna:"Gattuso? Siamo sempre stati chiari con lui, in questi momenti la fatica arriva per tutti. Quello che ha vissuto Rino, il cambio di società, non è semplice. Li ha vissuti come penso fosse giusto. Non ci aspettavamo una stagione tranquilla. Gazidis è importante perché ci dà serenità nelle decisioni ma è arrivato a novembre. La squadra ha avuto anche momenti molto positivi, ha fatto molti punti da gennaio a marzo ma poi la fatica arriva. Kessie, Biglia, Bakayoko sanno quello che vogliamo e questo piano piano crea una linea societaria. Noi agiremo senza farlo pubblicamente. Ora Dobbiamo pensare partita dopo partita, da quando siamo arrivati la rosa aveva 34 giocatori, dieci sono andati e cinque sono arrivati con un saldo di zero euro quasi. La squadra è partita all’improvviso. Essere quinti oggi è quasi positivo, anche se non possiamo negare che ci sono stati risultati non buoni dopo il derby che hanno lasciato segnali importanti. La squadra è stanca ma ha dimostrato una forza che pensa di non avere ma che ha. Abate e Zapata hanno dato l’anima, Mauri è stato buttato dentro e ha risposto. Abbiamo subito un gol, un’espulsione ma comunque abbiamo vinto. *Cessioni in caso di mancata Champions?* Dobbiamo ancora saperlo. Gazidis conosce bene gli equilibri. È vero che siamo in una situazione non semplice, dobbiamo rispettare dei parametri in poco tempo. Dovremmo parlarne ma non ci sarà una smobilitazione ma *sicuramente non ci saranno grandi investimenti*. La situazione del Milan era sconosciuta, sia per il futuro. Abbiamo fatto investimenti come Piatek e Paquetà, dei giovani, questa sarà la linea del futuro. Questo è stato studiato ma oggi non ci sono risposte. Per una società che arriva è importante capire cosa fare ma sicuramente in estate non ci saranno grandi investimenti. Bakayoko? Non vogliamo fare un processo pubblico. La società può anche sbagliare. Ha tante cose positive lui come ragazzo ma se sbaglia paga. Sono situazioni chiarite, sanno quello che pensiamo perché il Milan non può essere toccato. Noi come uomini passiamo ma il Milan resta, va protetto come società perché ci sarà sempre. Quello che vorrei chiarire è che noi non è che non vediamo o capiamo, siamo attenti a quello che dobbiamo fare. Vanno presi provvedimenti ma senza processi pubblici. Gattuso?
> Siamo sempre stati chiari con Rino, in questi momenti la fatica arriva per tutti. Quello che ha vissuto Rino, il cambio di società, non è semplice. Li ha vissuti come penso fosse giusto. Non ci aspettavamo una stagione tranquilla. Gazidis è importante perché ci dà serenità nelle decisioni ma è arrivato a novembre. La squadra ha avuto anche momenti molto positivi, ha fatto molti punti da gennaio a marzo ma poi la fatica arriva. Kessie, Biglia, Bakayoko sanno quello che vogliamo e questo piano piano crea una linea societaria. Noi agiremo senza farlo pubblicamente".



via subito tutti, qui non se ne esce, ci vogliono i fondi illimitati del Qatar


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo a Sky nel post Milan - Bologna:"Gattuso? Siamo sempre stati chiari con lui, in questi momenti la fatica arriva per tutti. Quello che ha vissuto Rino, il cambio di società, non è semplice. Li ha vissuti come penso fosse giusto. Non ci aspettavamo una stagione tranquilla. Gazidis è importante perché ci dà serenità nelle decisioni ma è arrivato a novembre. La squadra ha avuto anche momenti molto positivi, ha fatto molti punti da gennaio a marzo ma poi la fatica arriva. Kessie, Biglia, Bakayoko sanno quello che vogliamo e questo piano piano crea una linea societaria. Noi agiremo senza farlo pubblicamente. Ora Dobbiamo pensare partita dopo partita, da quando siamo arrivati la rosa aveva 34 giocatori, dieci sono andati e cinque sono arrivati con un saldo di zero euro quasi. La squadra è partita all’improvviso. Essere quinti oggi è quasi positivo, anche se non possiamo negare che ci sono stati risultati non buoni dopo il derby che hanno lasciato segnali importanti. La squadra è stanca ma ha dimostrato una forza che pensa di non avere ma che ha. Abate e Zapata hanno dato l’anima, Mauri è stato buttato dentro e ha risposto. Abbiamo subito un gol, un’espulsione ma comunque abbiamo vinto. *Cessioni in caso di mancata Champions?* Dobbiamo ancora saperlo. Gazidis conosce bene gli equilibri. È vero che siamo in una situazione non semplice, dobbiamo rispettare dei parametri in poco tempo. Dovremmo parlarne ma non ci sarà una smobilitazione ma *sicuramente non ci saranno grandi investimenti*. La situazione del Milan era sconosciuta, sia per il futuro. Abbiamo fatto investimenti come Piatek e Paquetà, dei giovani, questa sarà la linea del futuro. Questo è stato studiato ma oggi non ci sono risposte. Per una società che arriva è importante capire cosa fare ma sicuramente in estate non ci saranno grandi investimenti. Bakayoko? Non vogliamo fare un processo pubblico. La società può anche sbagliare. Ha tante cose positive lui come ragazzo ma se sbaglia paga. Sono situazioni chiarite, sanno quello che pensiamo perché il Milan non può essere toccato. Noi come uomini passiamo ma il Milan resta, va protetto come società perché ci sarà sempre. Quello che vorrei chiarire è che noi non è che non vediamo o capiamo, siamo attenti a quello che dobbiamo fare. Vanno presi provvedimenti ma senza processi pubblici".



.


----------



## Love (7 Maggio 2019)

mi ha detto che se sclero mi bannano...quindi stasera è meglio andare a dormire.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo a Sky nel post Milan - Bologna:"Gattuso? Siamo sempre stati chiari con lui, in questi momenti la fatica arriva per tutti. Quello che ha vissuto Rino, il cambio di società, non è semplice. Li ha vissuti come penso fosse giusto. Non ci aspettavamo una stagione tranquilla. Gazidis è importante perché ci dà serenità nelle decisioni ma è arrivato a novembre. La squadra ha avuto anche momenti molto positivi, ha fatto molti punti da gennaio a marzo ma poi la fatica arriva. Kessie, Biglia, Bakayoko sanno quello che vogliamo e questo piano piano crea una linea societaria. Noi agiremo senza farlo pubblicamente. Ora Dobbiamo pensare partita dopo partita, da quando siamo arrivati la rosa aveva 34 giocatori, dieci sono andati e cinque sono arrivati con un saldo di zero euro quasi. La squadra è partita all’improvviso. Essere quinti oggi è quasi positivo, anche se non possiamo negare che ci sono stati risultati non buoni dopo il derby che hanno lasciato segnali importanti. La squadra è stanca ma ha dimostrato una forza che pensa di non avere ma che ha. Abate e Zapata hanno dato l’anima, Mauri è stato buttato dentro e ha risposto. Abbiamo subito un gol, un’espulsione ma comunque abbiamo vinto. *Cessioni in caso di mancata Champions?* Dobbiamo ancora saperlo. Gazidis conosce bene gli equilibri. È vero che siamo in una situazione non semplice, dobbiamo rispettare dei parametri in poco tempo. Dovremmo parlarne ma non ci sarà una smobilitazione ma *sicuramente non ci saranno grandi investimenti*. La situazione del Milan era sconosciuta, sia per il futuro. Abbiamo fatto investimenti come Piatek e Paquetà, dei giovani, questa sarà la linea del futuro. Questo è stato studiato ma oggi non ci sono risposte. Per una società che arriva è importante capire cosa fare ma sicuramente in estate non ci saranno grandi investimenti. Bakayoko? Non vogliamo fare un processo pubblico. La società può anche sbagliare. Ha tante cose positive lui come ragazzo ma se sbaglia paga. Sono situazioni chiarite, sanno quello che pensiamo perché il Milan non può essere toccato. Noi come uomini passiamo ma il Milan resta, va protetto come società perché ci sarà sempre. Quello che vorrei chiarire è che noi non è che non vediamo o capiamo, siamo attenti a quello che dobbiamo fare. Vanno presi provvedimenti ma senza processi pubblici".



acqua sul fuoco per baka. come è giusto che sia. solita intelligenza...


----------



## Naruto98 (7 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo a Sky nel post Milan - Bologna:"Gattuso? Siamo sempre stati chiari con lui, in questi momenti la fatica arriva per tutti. Quello che ha vissuto Rino, il cambio di società, non è semplice. Li ha vissuti come penso fosse giusto. Non ci aspettavamo una stagione tranquilla. Gazidis è importante perché ci dà serenità nelle decisioni ma è arrivato a novembre. La squadra ha avuto anche momenti molto positivi, ha fatto molti punti da gennaio a marzo ma poi la fatica arriva. Kessie, Biglia, Bakayoko sanno quello che vogliamo e questo piano piano crea una linea societaria. Noi agiremo senza farlo pubblicamente. Ora Dobbiamo pensare partita dopo partita, da quando siamo arrivati la rosa aveva 34 giocatori, dieci sono andati e cinque sono arrivati con un saldo di zero euro quasi. La squadra è partita all’improvviso. Essere quinti oggi è quasi positivo, anche se non possiamo negare che ci sono stati risultati non buoni dopo il derby che hanno lasciato segnali importanti. La squadra è stanca ma ha dimostrato una forza che pensa di non avere ma che ha. Abate e Zapata hanno dato l’anima, Mauri è stato buttato dentro e ha risposto. Abbiamo subito un gol, un’espulsione ma comunque abbiamo vinto. *Cessioni in caso di mancata Champions?* Dobbiamo ancora saperlo. Gazidis conosce bene gli equilibri. È vero che siamo in una situazione non semplice, dobbiamo rispettare dei parametri in poco tempo. Dovremmo parlarne ma non ci sarà una smobilitazione ma *sicuramente non ci saranno grandi investimenti*. La situazione del Milan era sconosciuta, sia per il futuro. Abbiamo fatto investimenti come Piatek e Paquetà, dei giovani, questa sarà la linea del futuro. Questo è stato studiato ma oggi non ci sono risposte. Per una società che arriva è importante capire cosa fare ma sicuramente in estate non ci saranno grandi investimenti. Bakayoko? Non vogliamo fare un processo pubblico. La società può anche sbagliare. Ha tante cose positive lui come ragazzo ma se sbaglia paga. Sono situazioni chiarite, sanno quello che pensiamo perché il Milan non può essere toccato. Noi come uomini passiamo ma il Milan resta, va protetto come società perché ci sarà sempre. Quello che vorrei chiarire è che noi non è che non vediamo o capiamo, siamo attenti a quello che dobbiamo fare. Vanno presi provvedimenti ma senza processi pubblici".



Che mega super flop sto Elliott. Immagino che quelli che quest'estate andavano dietro alle favole dei mitomani di twitter ancora crederanno che il Milan se ne strafregherà della UEFA. La verità è che questo progetto è l'ennesimo NON progetto.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo a Sky nel post Milan - Bologna:"Gattuso? Siamo sempre stati chiari con lui, in questi momenti la fatica arriva per tutti. Quello che ha vissuto Rino, il cambio di società, non è semplice. Li ha vissuti come penso fosse giusto. Non ci aspettavamo una stagione tranquilla. Gazidis è importante perché ci dà serenità nelle decisioni ma è arrivato a novembre. La squadra ha avuto anche momenti molto positivi, ha fatto molti punti da gennaio a marzo ma poi la fatica arriva. Kessie, Biglia, Bakayoko sanno quello che vogliamo e questo piano piano crea una linea societaria. Noi agiremo senza farlo pubblicamente. Ora Dobbiamo pensare partita dopo partita, da quando siamo arrivati la rosa aveva 34 giocatori, dieci sono andati e cinque sono arrivati con un saldo di zero euro quasi. La squadra è partita all’improvviso. Essere quinti oggi è quasi positivo, anche se non possiamo negare che ci sono stati risultati non buoni dopo il derby che hanno lasciato segnali importanti. La squadra è stanca ma ha dimostrato una forza che pensa di non avere ma che ha. Abate e Zapata hanno dato l’anima, Mauri è stato buttato dentro e ha risposto. Abbiamo subito un gol, un’espulsione ma comunque abbiamo vinto. *Cessioni in caso di mancata Champions?* Dobbiamo ancora saperlo. Gazidis conosce bene gli equilibri. È vero che siamo in una situazione non semplice, dobbiamo rispettare dei parametri in poco tempo. Dovremmo parlarne ma non ci sarà una smobilitazione ma *sicuramente non ci saranno grandi investimenti*. La situazione del Milan era sconosciuta, sia per il futuro. Abbiamo fatto investimenti come Piatek e Paquetà, dei giovani, questa sarà la linea del futuro. Questo è stato studiato ma oggi non ci sono risposte. Per una società che arriva è importante capire cosa fare ma sicuramente in estate non ci saranno grandi investimenti. Bakayoko? Non vogliamo fare un processo pubblico. La società può anche sbagliare. Ha tante cose positive lui come ragazzo ma se sbaglia paga. Sono situazioni chiarite, sanno quello che pensiamo perché il Milan non può essere toccato. Noi come uomini passiamo ma il Milan resta, va protetto come società perché ci sarà sempre. Quello che vorrei chiarire è che noi non è che non vediamo o capiamo, siamo attenti a quello che dobbiamo fare. Vanno presi provvedimenti ma senza processi pubblici".



se non arrivano esterni e un centrocampo da milan 
mi prendo un anno sabbatico 

giustamente


----------



## goleador 70 (7 Maggio 2019)

Che troll leo


----------



## MarcoG (7 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo a Sky nel post Milan - Bologna:"Gattuso? Siamo sempre stati chiari con lui, in questi momenti la fatica arriva per tutti. Quello che ha vissuto Rino, il cambio di società, non è semplice. Li ha vissuti come penso fosse giusto. Non ci aspettavamo una stagione tranquilla. Gazidis è importante perché ci dà serenità nelle decisioni ma è arrivato a novembre. La squadra ha avuto anche momenti molto positivi, ha fatto molti punti da gennaio a marzo ma poi la fatica arriva. Kessie, Biglia, Bakayoko sanno quello che vogliamo e questo piano piano crea una linea societaria. Noi agiremo senza farlo pubblicamente. Ora Dobbiamo pensare partita dopo partita, da quando siamo arrivati la rosa aveva 34 giocatori, dieci sono andati e cinque sono arrivati con un saldo di zero euro quasi. La squadra è partita all’improvviso. Essere quinti oggi è quasi positivo, anche se non possiamo negare che ci sono stati risultati non buoni dopo il derby che hanno lasciato segnali importanti. La squadra è stanca ma ha dimostrato una forza che pensa di non avere ma che ha. Abate e Zapata hanno dato l’anima, Mauri è stato buttato dentro e ha risposto. Abbiamo subito un gol, un’espulsione ma comunque abbiamo vinto. *Cessioni in caso di mancata Champions?* Dobbiamo ancora saperlo. Gazidis conosce bene gli equilibri. È vero che siamo in una situazione non semplice, dobbiamo rispettare dei parametri in poco tempo. Dovremmo parlarne ma non ci sarà una smobilitazione ma *sicuramente non ci saranno grandi investimenti*. La situazione del Milan era sconosciuta, sia per il futuro. Abbiamo fatto investimenti come Piatek e Paquetà, dei giovani, questa sarà la linea del futuro. Questo è stato studiato ma oggi non ci sono risposte. Per una società che arriva è importante capire cosa fare ma sicuramente in estate non ci saranno grandi investimenti. Bakayoko? Non vogliamo fare un processo pubblico. La società può anche sbagliare. Ha tante cose positive lui come ragazzo ma se sbaglia paga. Sono situazioni chiarite, sanno quello che pensiamo perché il Milan non può essere toccato. Noi come uomini passiamo ma il Milan resta, va protetto come società perché ci sarà sempre. Quello che vorrei chiarire è che noi non è che non vediamo o capiamo, siamo attenti a quello che dobbiamo fare. Vanno presi provvedimenti ma senza processi pubblici".



Ricordate che Leo è il più grande troll della nostra generazione. Prendete tutto con le molle.


----------



## varvez (7 Maggio 2019)

Trolla, come sempre, alla grande


----------



## Naruto98 (7 Maggio 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Trolla, come sempre, alla grande





MarcoG ha scritto:


> Ricordate che Leo è il più grande troll della nostra generazione. Prendete tutto con le molle.





goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Che troll leo



Pensavo avessero un pò aperto gli occhi tutti, ma noto che la vostra opinione è rimasta immutata. Aiutatemi a credere che il Milan se ne strafreghi della UEFA e che quest'estate spenda. Ma chi ve le da queste certezze? Davvero io non capisco.


----------



## andreima (7 Maggio 2019)

Poteva dirlo ancora una volta che non ci saranno grossi investimenti,raga dai..in Champions si va con i giocatori..e meglio rendercene conto tutti


----------



## 1972 (7 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Ricordate che Leo è il più grande troll della nostra generazione. Prendete tutto con le molle.



mi salvo questo post nella speranza di non rispolverarlo verso fine agosto.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Maggio 2019)

non ci saranno grossi investimenti e poi spendiamo 70 mln fra piatek e paquetà ? boh. 

chi vivrà vedrà. 

l'unica verità è che questa rosa, con o senza coppe, va per l'ennesima volta rivoltata come un calzino.


----------



## MarcoG (7 Maggio 2019)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Pensavo avessero un pò aperto gli occhi tutti, ma noto che la vostra opinione è rimasta immutata. Aiutatemi a credere che il Milan se ne strafreghi della UEFA e che quest'estate spenda. Ma chi ve le da queste certezze? Davvero io non capisco.



Il fatto che hanno fatto acquisti fregandosene del bilancio, hanno vinto al TAS, hanno minacciato di attaccare il FPF e siamo nuovamente in trattativa con la UEFA nonostante il ban che sembrava esserci stato l'anno scorso. Se si vuole combattere il sistema si può fare. Voglio confidare che Elliott se ne freghi.


----------



## MarcoG (7 Maggio 2019)

1972 ha scritto:


> mi salvo questo post nella speranza di non rispolverarlo verso fine agosto.



Salva, salva, è dagli errori che si impara e si diventa migliori. Speriamo non sia questo il caso.


----------



## Davidoff (7 Maggio 2019)

E' da un pezzo che lo dico, con i rossi di bilancio che abbiamo è impensabile investire grosse somme sul mercato, specialmente considerando che dobbiamo camminare sulle nostre gambe entro due anni. Siamo destinati a mercati su mercati di scambi e player trading, stile Roma di Pallotta ma con molta più concorrenza per andare in CL. Il grande Milan è definitivamente morto nel 2012, prima ci mettiamo l'anima in pace meglio è.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Maggio 2019)

Aspetto metà Agosto per dare un giudizio finale sulla nuova proprietà


----------



## Jackdvmilan (7 Maggio 2019)

La linea saranno i Piatek e paqueta? mi va benissimo!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Maggio 2019)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> La linea saranno i Piatek e paqueta? mi va benissimo!



.


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Maggio 2019)

Ma come?? 

Il grande Leonardo?

Non ero il pessimista negativo che andava sempre contro Leonardo?

Detto subito che questo qui con Paquetà ci ha rovinati (e ovviamente Paquetà è il male minore). Non mi preoccupa la smobilitazione perchè abbiamo una squadra di bidoni ingrati, il problema è che non ci saranno investimenti se non i mediocri...e si tornerà sempre da capo.....che fine.


----------



## Brain84 (7 Maggio 2019)

Se nel mercato di riparazione hanno speso 70mln, in quello estivo con le cessioni giuste, né spenderanno più del doppio. Garantito.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Maggio 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> E' da un pezzo che lo dico, con i rossi di bilancio che abbiamo è impensabile investire grosse somme sul mercato, specialmente considerando che dobbiamo camminare sulle nostre gambe entro due anni. Siamo destinati a mercati su mercati di scambi e player trading, stile Roma di Pallotta ma con molta più concorrenza per andare in CL. Il grande Milan è definitivamente morto nel 2012, prima ci mettiamo l'anima in pace meglio è.




Anche fosse (e prego non sia così) dal 2024 con la superCL ad inviti si ritorna in pista per forza, e avremo molto più fatturato, senza contare che le grandi (tra le quali ci saranno anche le invitate alla SuperCL) avranno una disponibilità economica alta ma equilibrata, non ci saranno gli squilibri di adesso col Real che fattura quattro volte noi, i campionati nazionali decisi ad Agosto (Premier League a parte) e la Champions cannibalizzata da due spagnole.

Quindi anche fosse come dici tu ed Elliot fosse un flop, non mangeremo sterco in eterno, grazie a Dio.

Se invece Elliot si rivelasse un flop e non ci fosse la superCL ad inviti allora si, in quel caso, ci sarebbe il serio rischio di diventare la Pro Vercelli D’Europa, grazie al nano che ci ha distrutto.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Maggio 2019)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Pensavo avessero un pò aperto gli occhi tutti, ma noto che la vostra opinione è rimasta immutata. Aiutatemi a credere che il Milan se ne strafreghi della UEFA e che quest'estate spenda. Ma chi ve le da queste certezze? Davvero io non capisco.



FRegarsene dell’Uefa è difficile però la società ha investito. Questo nessuno lo può negare.


----------



## Freddiedevil (7 Maggio 2019)

Nessun dirigente al mondo (menchemeno in un finale di stagione dove ti stai giocando ancora tutto) va ai microfoni a dire "questa estate spenderemo i miliardi e rifaremo tutta la squadra". Aspettate prima di sputare sentenze, per me i soldi li spendiamo eccome


----------



## Wildbone (7 Maggio 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Nessun dirigente al mondo (menchemeno in un finale di stagione dove ti stai giocando ancora tutto) va ai microfoni a dire "questa estate spenderemo i miliardi e rifaremo tutta la squadra". Aspettate prima di sputare sentenze, per me i soldi li spendiamo eccome



Ma davvero, mi sembra una cosa così ovvia e semplice da capire.
Poi, chiaro, può pure darsi che effettivamente non spenderanno in estate (anche se non avrebbe senso, visto che una squadra che non migliora sportivamente non migliora a livello di fatturato), ma adesso non ci si può di certo aspettare che Leonardo vada ai microfoni a dire "Quest'estate investiremo un sacco!".


----------



## Zenos (7 Maggio 2019)

"Nei posti dove merita"
Ciao core


----------



## Casnop (7 Maggio 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> non ci saranno grossi investimenti e poi spendiamo 70 mln fra piatek e paquetà ? boh.
> 
> chi vivrà vedrà.
> 
> l'unica verità è che questa rosa, con o senza coppe, va per l'ennesima volta rivoltata come un calzino.


In realtà, ha detto proprio questo: si proseguirà la linea di investimenti su profili come Paqueta' e Piatek, i grandi investimenti per giocatori di altissimo livello, per cartellino ed ingaggio, non saranno realizzati, non è il momento e non ci sono le condizioni non economiche, ma finanziarie, per farlo. Condivisibile, quando non addirittura ovvio.


----------



## Zagor (7 Maggio 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Nessun dirigente al mondo (menchemeno in un finale di stagione dove ti stai giocando ancora tutto) va ai microfoni a dire "questa estate spenderemo i miliardi e rifaremo tutta la squadra".


Tranne il grande Mirabelli...


----------



## Zenos (7 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo a Sky nel post Milan - Bologna:"Gattuso? Siamo sempre stati chiari con lui, in questi momenti la fatica arriva per tutti. Quello che ha vissuto Rino, il cambio di società, non è semplice. Li ha vissuti come penso fosse giusto. Non ci aspettavamo una stagione tranquilla. Gazidis è importante perché ci dà serenità nelle decisioni ma è arrivato a novembre. La squadra ha avuto anche momenti molto positivi, ha fatto molti punti da gennaio a marzo ma poi la fatica arriva. Kessie, Biglia, Bakayoko sanno quello che vogliamo e questo piano piano crea una linea societaria. Noi agiremo senza farlo pubblicamente. Ora Dobbiamo pensare partita dopo partita, da quando siamo arrivati la rosa aveva 34 giocatori, dieci sono andati e cinque sono arrivati con un saldo di zero euro quasi. La squadra è partita all’improvviso. Essere quinti oggi è quasi positivo, anche se non possiamo negare che ci sono stati risultati non buoni dopo il derby che hanno lasciato segnali importanti. La squadra è stanca ma ha dimostrato una forza che pensa di non avere ma che ha. Abate e Zapata hanno dato l’anima, Mauri è stato buttato dentro e ha risposto. Abbiamo subito un gol, un’espulsione ma comunque abbiamo vinto. *Cessioni in caso di mancata Champions?* Dobbiamo ancora saperlo. Gazidis conosce bene gli equilibri. È vero che siamo in una situazione non semplice, dobbiamo rispettare dei parametri in poco tempo. Dovremmo parlarne ma non ci sarà una smobilitazione ma *sicuramente non ci saranno grandi investimenti*. La situazione del Milan era sconosciuta, sia per il futuro. Abbiamo fatto investimenti come Piatek e Paquetà, dei giovani, questa sarà la linea del futuro. Questo è stato studiato ma oggi non ci sono risposte. Per una società che arriva è importante capire cosa fare ma sicuramente in estate non ci saranno grandi investimenti. Bakayoko? Non vogliamo fare un processo pubblico. La società può anche sbagliare. Ha tante cose positive lui come ragazzo ma se sbaglia paga. Sono situazioni chiarite, sanno quello che pensiamo perché il Milan non può essere toccato. Noi come uomini passiamo ma il Milan resta, va protetto come società perché ci sarà sempre. Quello che vorrei chiarire è che noi non è che non vediamo o capiamo, siamo attenti a quello che dobbiamo fare. Vanno presi provvedimenti ma senza processi pubblici".



Attenzione stanno preparando il terreno per la conferma del parafulmine Gattuso.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Maggio 2019)

Grande Leo, a mio giudizio ha detto quello che doveva dire.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo a Sky nel post Milan - Bologna:"Gattuso? Siamo sempre stati chiari con lui, in questi momenti la fatica arriva per tutti. Quello che ha vissuto Rino, il cambio di società, non è semplice. Li ha vissuti come penso fosse giusto. Non ci aspettavamo una stagione tranquilla. Gazidis è importante perché ci dà serenità nelle decisioni ma è arrivato a novembre. La squadra ha avuto anche momenti molto positivi, ha fatto molti punti da gennaio a marzo ma poi la fatica arriva. Kessie, Biglia, Bakayoko sanno quello che vogliamo e questo piano piano crea una linea societaria. Noi agiremo senza farlo pubblicamente. Ora Dobbiamo pensare partita dopo partita, da quando siamo arrivati la rosa aveva 34 giocatori, dieci sono andati e cinque sono arrivati con un saldo di zero euro quasi. La squadra è partita all’improvviso. Essere quinti oggi è quasi positivo, anche se non possiamo negare che ci sono stati risultati non buoni dopo il derby che hanno lasciato segnali importanti. La squadra è stanca ma ha dimostrato una forza che pensa di non avere ma che ha. Abate e Zapata hanno dato l’anima, Mauri è stato buttato dentro e ha risposto. Abbiamo subito un gol, un’espulsione ma comunque abbiamo vinto. *Cessioni in caso di mancata Champions?* Dobbiamo ancora saperlo. Gazidis conosce bene gli equilibri. È vero che siamo in una situazione non semplice, dobbiamo rispettare dei parametri in poco tempo. Dovremmo parlarne ma non ci sarà una smobilitazione ma *sicuramente non ci saranno grandi investimenti*. La situazione del Milan era sconosciuta, sia per il futuro. Abbiamo fatto investimenti come Piatek e Paquetà, dei giovani, questa sarà la linea del futuro. Questo è stato studiato ma oggi non ci sono risposte. Per una società che arriva è importante capire cosa fare ma sicuramente in estate non ci saranno grandi investimenti. Bakayoko? Non vogliamo fare un processo pubblico. La società può anche sbagliare. Ha tante cose positive lui come ragazzo ma se sbaglia paga. Sono situazioni chiarite, sanno quello che pensiamo perché il Milan non può essere toccato. Noi come uomini passiamo ma il Milan resta, va protetto come società perché ci sarà sempre. Quello che vorrei chiarire è che noi non è che non vediamo o capiamo, siamo attenti a quello che dobbiamo fare. Vanno presi provvedimenti ma senza processi pubblici".



Mi raccomando che certi continuino a tifare contro.

Ve lo ripetiamo da inizio stagione che senza CL sarebbe stato tutto nero, altri che tifosi contabili e "meglio senza CL che con Gattuso"

Speriamo ci stia trollando il buon Leonardo, ma dubito assai.

Costerà già un fiume di denaro sostituire quelli in partenza, dubito stanzino 250 milioni senza la CL


----------



## hiei87 (7 Maggio 2019)

L'importante è l'allenatore. I giocatori, dovranno essere funzionali alle nostre necessità e allo stile di gioco del mister. Se viene Conte, mi faccio andar bene anche Giaccherini, perché so che lo fa rendere, se viene Sarri, mi va bene Sensi in mezzo al campo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi raccomando che certi continuino a tifare contro.
> 
> Ve lo ripetiamo da inizio stagione che senza CL sarebbe stato tutto nero, altri che tifosi contabili e "meglio senza CL che con Gattuso"
> 
> ...



Dobbiamo crederci fino alla fine, pazzo. E vincerle tutte.

Però io spero che le cose siano meno nere in caso di fallimento


----------



## 7vinte (7 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Ricordate che Leo è il più grande troll della nostra generazione. Prendete tutto con le molle.


.


----------



## Milo (7 Maggio 2019)

In realtà ha detto tutto e niente, non ci saranno grossi investimenti ma rimarrà sulla linea di Paqueta e Piatek, quindi ci andrebbe benissimo.

Poi ragazzi, in ogni caso sappiamo tutti i danni di mirabelli, non mi aspetto 200 mln di mercato, ma fondi aggiuntivi sulle cessioni del turco tipo, aldilà della carenza tecnica ma fatemi vedere dove andiamo avendo tutto l’anno piatek e paqueta.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo crederci fino alla fine, pazzo. E vincerle tutte.
> 
> Però io spero che le cose siano meno nere in caso di fallimento



Togli il link...non si puo'


----------



## pazzomania (7 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo crederci fino alla fine, pazzo. E vincerle tutte.
> 
> Però io spero che le cose siano meno nere in caso di fallimento



Togli il link...non si puo'


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Togli il link...non si puo'



Fatto. Comunque se hai letto speriamo bene perché le voci sulla smobilitazione erano terrorizzanti.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Fatto. Comunque se hai letto speriamo bene perché le voci sulla smobilitazione erano terrorizzanti.



Nessuna smobilitazione secondo me, ma rallentamento evidente e pesante al 100%


----------



## PM3 (7 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo a Sky nel post Milan - Bologna:"Gattuso? Siamo sempre stati chiari con lui, in questi momenti la fatica arriva per tutti. Quello che ha vissuto Rino, il cambio di società, non è semplice. Li ha vissuti come penso fosse giusto. Non ci aspettavamo una stagione tranquilla. Gazidis è importante perché ci dà serenità nelle decisioni ma è arrivato a novembre. La squadra ha avuto anche momenti molto positivi, ha fatto molti punti da gennaio a marzo ma poi la fatica arriva. Kessie, Biglia, Bakayoko sanno quello che vogliamo e questo piano piano crea una linea societaria. Noi agiremo senza farlo pubblicamente. Ora Dobbiamo pensare partita dopo partita, da quando siamo arrivati la rosa aveva 34 giocatori, dieci sono andati e cinque sono arrivati con un saldo di zero euro quasi. La squadra è partita all’improvviso. Essere quinti oggi è quasi positivo, anche se non possiamo negare che ci sono stati risultati non buoni dopo il derby che hanno lasciato segnali importanti. La squadra è stanca ma ha dimostrato una forza che pensa di non avere ma che ha. Abate e Zapata hanno dato l’anima, Mauri è stato buttato dentro e ha risposto. Abbiamo subito un gol, un’espulsione ma comunque abbiamo vinto. *Cessioni in caso di mancata Champions?* Dobbiamo ancora saperlo. Gazidis conosce bene gli equilibri. È vero che siamo in una situazione non semplice, dobbiamo rispettare dei parametri in poco tempo. Dovremmo parlarne ma non ci sarà una smobilitazione ma *sicuramente non ci saranno grandi investimenti*. La situazione del Milan era sconosciuta, sia per il futuro. Abbiamo fatto investimenti come Piatek e Paquetà, dei giovani, questa sarà la linea del futuro. Questo è stato studiato ma oggi non ci sono risposte. Per una società che arriva è importante capire cosa fare ma sicuramente in estate non ci saranno grandi investimenti. Bakayoko? Non vogliamo fare un processo pubblico. La società può anche sbagliare. Ha tante cose positive lui come ragazzo ma se sbaglia paga. Sono situazioni chiarite, sanno quello che pensiamo perché il Milan non può essere toccato. Noi come uomini passiamo ma il Milan resta, va protetto come società perché ci sarà sempre. Quello che vorrei chiarire è che noi non è che non vediamo o capiamo, siamo attenti a quello che dobbiamo fare. Vanno presi provvedimenti ma senza processi pubblici".



Solito discorso di Leonardo.
Poi compra Higuain, Caldara, Paquetà, Piatek ecc... 
Inutile basarsi sui suoi discorsi, doverosi, ma poco veritieri.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo a Sky nel post Milan - Bologna:"Gattuso? Siamo sempre stati chiari con lui, in questi momenti la fatica arriva per tutti. Quello che ha vissuto Rino, il cambio di società, non è semplice. Li ha vissuti come penso fosse giusto. Non ci aspettavamo una stagione tranquilla. Gazidis è importante perché ci dà serenità nelle decisioni ma è arrivato a novembre. La squadra ha avuto anche momenti molto positivi, ha fatto molti punti da gennaio a marzo ma poi la fatica arriva. Kessie, Biglia, Bakayoko sanno quello che vogliamo e questo piano piano crea una linea societaria. Noi agiremo senza farlo pubblicamente. Ora Dobbiamo pensare partita dopo partita, da quando siamo arrivati la rosa aveva 34 giocatori, dieci sono andati e cinque sono arrivati con un saldo di zero euro quasi. La squadra è partita all’improvviso. Essere quinti oggi è quasi positivo, anche se non possiamo negare che ci sono stati risultati non buoni dopo il derby che hanno lasciato segnali importanti. La squadra è stanca ma ha dimostrato una forza che pensa di non avere ma che ha. Abate e Zapata hanno dato l’anima, Mauri è stato buttato dentro e ha risposto. Abbiamo subito un gol, un’espulsione ma comunque abbiamo vinto. *Cessioni in caso di mancata Champions?* Dobbiamo ancora saperlo. Gazidis conosce bene gli equilibri. È vero che siamo in una situazione non semplice, dobbiamo rispettare dei parametri in poco tempo. Dovremmo parlarne ma non ci sarà una smobilitazione ma *sicuramente non ci saranno grandi investimenti*. La situazione del Milan era sconosciuta, sia per il futuro. Abbiamo fatto investimenti come Piatek e Paquetà, dei giovani, questa sarà la linea del futuro. Questo è stato studiato ma oggi non ci sono risposte. Per una società che arriva è importante capire cosa fare ma sicuramente in estate non ci saranno grandi investimenti. Bakayoko? Non vogliamo fare un processo pubblico. La società può anche sbagliare. Ha tante cose positive lui come ragazzo ma se sbaglia paga. Sono situazioni chiarite, sanno quello che pensiamo perché il Milan non può essere toccato. Noi come uomini passiamo ma il Milan resta, va protetto come società perché ci sarà sempre. Quello che vorrei chiarire è che noi non è che non vediamo o capiamo, siamo attenti a quello che dobbiamo fare. Vanno presi provvedimenti ma senza processi pubblici".



In pratica prenderemo il Gasp cercando di diventare l'Atalanta ma un po' più ricca.
Bene. Almeno lo sappiamo e l'abbozziamo di sognare a occhi aperti.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> In pratica prenderemo il Gasp cercando di diventare l'Atalanta ma un po' più ricca.
> Bene. Almeno lo sappiamo e l'abbozziamo di sognare a occhi aperti.



Normale sia cosi.

Non mi sarei mai aspettato una proprietà che arriva a spende 500/600 milioni per fare contenti noi.

Sono soldi veri e nemmeno io lo farei onestamente.

O arrivava il riccone pazzo stile sceicco, o nessuno lo farebbe mai.

L' ho sempre scritto che lo sceicco aspettando saremmo morti cagan...do

La Champions era ed è imprescindibile purtroppo.

Sono già contento, e non scherzo, che non sia ancora arrivato nessuno alla proprietà del Milan che dice: "Sapete cosa succede ora? mi sono stancato di coprire buchi a colpi di 80 milioni all' anno, vendiamo tutti, abbassiamo le spese e si riparte da zero"


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo a Sky nel post Milan - Bologna:"Gattuso? Siamo sempre stati chiari con lui, in questi momenti la fatica arriva per tutti. Quello che ha vissuto Rino, il cambio di società, non è semplice. Li ha vissuti come penso fosse giusto. Non ci aspettavamo una stagione tranquilla. Gazidis è importante perché ci dà serenità nelle decisioni ma è arrivato a novembre. La squadra ha avuto anche momenti molto positivi, ha fatto molti punti da gennaio a marzo ma poi la fatica arriva. Kessie, Biglia, Bakayoko sanno quello che vogliamo e questo piano piano crea una linea societaria. Noi agiremo senza farlo pubblicamente. Ora Dobbiamo pensare partita dopo partita, da quando siamo arrivati la rosa aveva 34 giocatori, dieci sono andati e cinque sono arrivati con un saldo di zero euro quasi. La squadra è partita all’improvviso. Essere quinti oggi è quasi positivo, anche se non possiamo negare che ci sono stati risultati non buoni dopo il derby che hanno lasciato segnali importanti. La squadra è stanca ma ha dimostrato una forza che pensa di non avere ma che ha. Abate e Zapata hanno dato l’anima, Mauri è stato buttato dentro e ha risposto. Abbiamo subito un gol, un’espulsione ma comunque abbiamo vinto. *Cessioni in caso di mancata Champions?* Dobbiamo ancora saperlo. Gazidis conosce bene gli equilibri. È vero che siamo in una situazione non semplice, dobbiamo rispettare dei parametri in poco tempo. Dovremmo parlarne ma non ci sarà una smobilitazione ma *sicuramente non ci saranno grandi investimenti*. La situazione del Milan era sconosciuta, sia per il futuro. Abbiamo fatto investimenti come Piatek e Paquetà, dei giovani, questa sarà la linea del futuro. Questo è stato studiato ma oggi non ci sono risposte. Per una società che arriva è importante capire cosa fare ma sicuramente in estate non ci saranno grandi investimenti. Bakayoko? Non vogliamo fare un processo pubblico. La società può anche sbagliare. Ha tante cose positive lui come ragazzo ma se sbaglia paga. Sono situazioni chiarite, sanno quello che pensiamo perché il Milan non può essere toccato. Noi come uomini passiamo ma il Milan resta, va protetto come società perché ci sarà sempre. Quello che vorrei chiarire è che noi non è che non vediamo o capiamo, siamo attenti a quello che dobbiamo fare. Vanno presi provvedimenti ma senza processi pubblici".



In pratica ha confermato che non ci sarà smobilitazione e poi ha detto che non ci saranno grandi investimenti per giocatori top ma che si farà un mercato giovane sul modello di Piatek e Paquetà, esattamente quello che ci serve per crescere.

Che poi ragazzi, facciamo i seri un attimo: se voi foste l'AD del Milan e aveste un budget di (sparo) 250 milioni per il mercato andreste in conferenza stampa a dire "abbiamo 250 milioni faremo un mercato faraonico" facendo alzare del 50% automaticamente il prezzo di OGNI giocatore accostato al milan?
Dite sul serio? 
Perchè nel caso, è un lavoro che non fa proprio per voi.


----------



## tonilovin93 (7 Maggio 2019)

Mah, ancora ad impazzire per le parole di Leonardo. Dovreste aver imparato a conoscerlo


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Normale sia cosi.
> 
> Non mi sarei mai aspettato una proprietà che arriva a spende 500/600 milioni per fare contenti noi.
> 
> ...



La logica spingerebbe a fare altro.
I ricavi del calcio sono in crescita verticale, ma devi entrare nel giro per averli.
La Champions è vitale hai ragione, ma lo è qualificarsi con continuità per alcuni anni.
Farlo una volta e via serve a nulla.

Se Elliott intende guadagnarci dal Milan non si prescinde dall'investire pesantemente su squadra e società. Se restano così ci rimettono 80 milioni all'anno come dici tu.

Forse Elliott non ha intenzioni serie come dicono. Per me l'estate prossima è il grande esame per tutti.

Vedremo. È probabile che Leonardo stia trollando come dicono tanti utenti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo a Sky nel post Milan - Bologna:"Gattuso? Siamo sempre stati chiari con lui, in questi momenti la fatica arriva per tutti. Quello che ha vissuto Rino, il cambio di società, non è semplice. Li ha vissuti come penso fosse giusto. Non ci aspettavamo una stagione tranquilla. Gazidis è importante perché ci dà serenità nelle decisioni ma è arrivato a novembre. La squadra ha avuto anche momenti molto positivi, ha fatto molti punti da gennaio a marzo ma poi la fatica arriva. Kessie, Biglia, Bakayoko sanno quello che vogliamo e questo piano piano crea una linea societaria. Noi agiremo senza farlo pubblicamente. Ora Dobbiamo pensare partita dopo partita, da quando siamo arrivati la rosa aveva 34 giocatori, dieci sono andati e cinque sono arrivati con un saldo di zero euro quasi. La squadra è partita all’improvviso. Essere quinti oggi è quasi positivo, anche se non possiamo negare che ci sono stati risultati non buoni dopo il derby che hanno lasciato segnali importanti. La squadra è stanca ma ha dimostrato una forza che pensa di non avere ma che ha. Abate e Zapata hanno dato l’anima, Mauri è stato buttato dentro e ha risposto. Abbiamo subito un gol, un’espulsione ma comunque abbiamo vinto. *Cessioni in caso di mancata Champions?* Dobbiamo ancora saperlo. Gazidis conosce bene gli equilibri. È vero che siamo in una situazione non semplice, dobbiamo rispettare dei parametri in poco tempo. Dovremmo parlarne ma non ci sarà una smobilitazione ma *sicuramente non ci saranno grandi investimenti*. La situazione del Milan era sconosciuta, sia per il futuro. Abbiamo fatto investimenti come Piatek e Paquetà, dei giovani, questa sarà la linea del futuro. Questo è stato studiato ma oggi non ci sono risposte. Per una società che arriva è importante capire cosa fare ma sicuramente in estate non ci saranno grandi investimenti. Bakayoko? Non vogliamo fare un processo pubblico. La società può anche sbagliare. Ha tante cose positive lui come ragazzo ma se sbaglia paga. Sono situazioni chiarite, sanno quello che pensiamo perché il Milan non può essere toccato. Noi come uomini passiamo ma il Milan resta, va protetto come società perché ci sarà sempre. Quello che vorrei chiarire è che noi non è che non vediamo o capiamo, siamo attenti a quello che dobbiamo fare. Vanno presi provvedimenti ma senza processi pubblici".



Higuain è quasi impossibile, due giorni dopo era a Milano..

Ma che volete che dica?

Mancano 3 partite e siamo contati, servono tutti..me lo vedo un Dirigente che va lì a dire che farà fuori mezza rosa, manderà via il tecnico e farà mercato faraonico..

Siamo seri su..che poi, ma quando mai uno ha detto "spenderemo molto"?


----------



## Manue (7 Maggio 2019)

Conte in panca, non credo che non vorrà acquisti...
trolla come sempre


----------



## pazzomania (7 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> La logica spingerebbe a fare altro.
> I ricavi del calcio sono in crescita verticale, ma devi entrare nel giro per averli.
> La Champions è vitale hai ragione, ma lo è qualificarsi con continuità per alcuni anni.
> Farlo una volta e via serve a nulla.
> ...



Se entrassimo quest' anno si creerebbe quel circolo virtuoso che ci permetterebbe di andare pure il prossimo, pure quello dopo e pure quello dopo ancora.

Mancando questa, chi lo sa?

Leonardo sta trollando fino ad un certo punto, si continuerà con scommesse.

E il significato stesso di scommessa fa capire che un rischio ci sarà sempre, di floppare.

Io non sono contro in toto, agli acquisti stile Paquetà e Piatek, ma con la CL si poteva andare allo step superiore.

Anzi, si sarebbe andati certamente.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo a Sky nel post Milan - Bologna:"Gattuso? Siamo sempre stati chiari con lui, in questi momenti la fatica arriva per tutti. Quello che ha vissuto Rino, il cambio di società, non è semplice. Li ha vissuti come penso fosse giusto. Non ci aspettavamo una stagione tranquilla. Gazidis è importante perché ci dà serenità nelle decisioni ma è arrivato a novembre. La squadra ha avuto anche momenti molto positivi, ha fatto molti punti da gennaio a marzo ma poi la fatica arriva. Kessie, Biglia, Bakayoko sanno quello che vogliamo e questo piano piano crea una linea societaria. Noi agiremo senza farlo pubblicamente. Ora Dobbiamo pensare partita dopo partita, da quando siamo arrivati la rosa aveva 34 giocatori, dieci sono andati e cinque sono arrivati con un saldo di zero euro quasi. La squadra è partita all’improvviso. Essere quinti oggi è quasi positivo, anche se non possiamo negare che ci sono stati risultati non buoni dopo il derby che hanno lasciato segnali importanti. La squadra è stanca ma ha dimostrato una forza che pensa di non avere ma che ha. Abate e Zapata hanno dato l’anima, Mauri è stato buttato dentro e ha risposto. Abbiamo subito un gol, un’espulsione ma comunque abbiamo vinto. *Cessioni in caso di mancata Champions?* Dobbiamo ancora saperlo. Gazidis conosce bene gli equilibri. È vero che siamo in una situazione non semplice, dobbiamo rispettare dei parametri in poco tempo. Dovremmo parlarne ma non ci sarà una smobilitazione ma *sicuramente non ci saranno grandi investimenti*. La situazione del Milan era sconosciuta, sia per il futuro. Abbiamo fatto investimenti come Piatek e Paquetà, dei giovani, questa sarà la linea del futuro. Questo è stato studiato ma oggi non ci sono risposte. Per una società che arriva è importante capire cosa fare ma sicuramente in estate non ci saranno grandi investimenti. Bakayoko? Non vogliamo fare un processo pubblico. La società può anche sbagliare. Ha tante cose positive lui come ragazzo ma se sbaglia paga. Sono situazioni chiarite, sanno quello che pensiamo perché il Milan non può essere toccato. Noi come uomini passiamo ma il Milan resta, va protetto come società perché ci sarà sempre. Quello che vorrei chiarire è che noi non è che non vediamo o capiamo, siamo attenti a quello che dobbiamo fare. Vanno presi provvedimenti ma senza processi pubblici".



Siamo la società migliore al mondo nel rassicurare le nostre avversarie


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se entrassimo quest' anno si creerebbe quel circolo virtuoso che ci permetterebbe di andare pure il prossimo, pure quello dopo e pure quello dopo ancora.
> 
> Mancando questa, chi lo sa?
> 
> ...




Si ma prova a pensare avere giocatori del livello di Paquetà e Piatek ovunque, con un livello simile in CL ci vai in carrozza e poi puoi passare allo step superiore.

Comunque è tutto meno che finita. Se vinciamo a Firenze e il Genoa impone un pareggio all’Atalanta io dico che è fatta, perché la Rubentus non si farà battere nel suo stadio, puzzerebbe troppo.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si ma prova a pensare avere giocatori del livello di Paquetà e Piatek ovunque, con un livello simile in CL ci vai in carrozza e poi puoi passare allo step superiore.
> 
> Comunque è tutto meno che finita. Se vinciamo a Firenze e il Genoa impone un pareggio all’Atalanta io dico che è fatta, perché la Rubentus non si farà battere nel suo stadio, puzzerebbe troppo.



Ok, intanto pero' dobbiamo aspettare altri 2 anni per vedere il Milan giocare la CL.

E la frase "in CL ci vai in carrozza" ormai l' ho sentita troppe volte.

Concordo che possiamo ancora farcela, ma le probabilità non sono altissime.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se entrassimo quest' anno si creerebbe quel circolo virtuoso che ci permetterebbe di andare pure il prossimo, pure quello dopo e pure quello dopo ancora.
> 
> Mancando questa, chi lo sa?
> 
> ...



Un giovane bravo e in ascesa costa 70 milioni, mediamente.
Quindi significa che non prenderemo mai prime scelte, solo opportunità. A gennaio sono stati bravissimi nei due acquisti ma non è semplice azzeccarli tutti muovendosi in questo modo.

La Champions accelera le cose ma va fatta seriamente. Il Poero o lo Schalke per dire la giocano eppure son sempre lì, la Roma lo stesso. Non è che automaticamente si innesta in circolo virtuoso, bisogna partecipare seriamente, giocare grandi partite, rimanere in testa al pubblico in qualche modo per attirare poi gli sponsor. 
Ho come l'impressione che Elliott invece impacchettera il discorso stadio e rivendera il Milan quando saremo alle porte della nuova Champions, nel frattempo vivacchieremo tra plusvalenze e campionati di media alta classifica.

La mia opinione suona impopolare però io penso che questa squadra sia proprio scarsa nelle fondamenta, che manchi di quell'anima e talento per crescere. Per me se non la rinforzano seriamente anche i pochi talenti che passeranno come Paqueta deluderanno perché mancano proprio le basi per avere un ambiente giusto per crescere.


----------



## Black (7 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo a Sky nel post Milan - Bologna:"Gattuso? Siamo sempre stati chiari con lui, in questi momenti la fatica arriva per tutti. Quello che ha vissuto Rino, il cambio di società, non è semplice. Li ha vissuti come penso fosse giusto. Non ci aspettavamo una stagione tranquilla. Gazidis è importante perché ci dà serenità nelle decisioni ma è arrivato a novembre. La squadra ha avuto anche momenti molto positivi, ha fatto molti punti da gennaio a marzo ma poi la fatica arriva. Kessie, Biglia, Bakayoko sanno quello che vogliamo e questo piano piano crea una linea societaria. Noi agiremo senza farlo pubblicamente. Ora Dobbiamo pensare partita dopo partita, da quando siamo arrivati la rosa aveva 34 giocatori, dieci sono andati e cinque sono arrivati con un saldo di zero euro quasi. La squadra è partita all’improvviso. Essere quinti oggi è quasi positivo, anche se non possiamo negare che ci sono stati risultati non buoni dopo il derby che hanno lasciato segnali importanti. La squadra è stanca ma ha dimostrato una forza che pensa di non avere ma che ha. Abate e Zapata hanno dato l’anima, Mauri è stato buttato dentro e ha risposto. Abbiamo subito un gol, un’espulsione ma comunque abbiamo vinto. *Cessioni in caso di mancata Champions?* Dobbiamo ancora saperlo. Gazidis conosce bene gli equilibri. È vero che siamo in una situazione non semplice, dobbiamo rispettare dei parametri in poco tempo. Dovremmo parlarne ma non ci sarà una smobilitazione ma *sicuramente non ci saranno grandi investimenti*. La situazione del Milan era sconosciuta, sia per il futuro. Abbiamo fatto investimenti come Piatek e Paquetà, dei giovani, questa sarà la linea del futuro. Questo è stato studiato ma oggi non ci sono risposte. Per una società che arriva è importante capire cosa fare ma sicuramente in estate non ci saranno grandi investimenti. Bakayoko? Non vogliamo fare un processo pubblico. La società può anche sbagliare. Ha tante cose positive lui come ragazzo ma se sbaglia paga. Sono situazioni chiarite, sanno quello che pensiamo perché il Milan non può essere toccato. Noi come uomini passiamo ma il Milan resta, va protetto come società perché ci sarà sempre. Quello che vorrei chiarire è che noi non è che non vediamo o capiamo, siamo attenti a quello che dobbiamo fare. Vanno presi provvedimenti ma senza processi pubblici".



vabbè, facciamo che non voglio credere a queste dichiarazioni. Se non ci saranno grandi investimenti, possiamo rassegnarci a diventare una Fiorentina o una Samp qualsiasi, che ogni tanto arrivano a qualificarsi per l'EL. A prescindere dalla champions questa squadra va rinforzata!


----------



## pazzomania (7 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Un giovane bravo e in ascesa costa 70 milioni, mediamente.
> Quindi significa che non prenderemo mai prime scelte, solo opportunità. A gennaio sono stati bravissimi nei due acquisti ma non è semplice azzeccarli tutti muovendosi in questo modo.
> 
> La Champions accelera le cose ma va fatta seriamente. Il Poero o lo Schalke per dire la giocano eppure son sempre lì, la Roma lo stesso. Non è che automaticamente si innesta in circolo virtuoso, bisogna partecipare seriamente, giocare grandi partite, rimanere in testa al pubblico in qualche modo per attirare poi gli sponsor.
> ...



Non siamo la Roma o lo Schalke, con la CL sfondiamo 300 milioni.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si ma prova a pensare avere giocatori del livello di Paquetà e Piatek ovunque, con un livello simile in CL ci vai in carrozza e poi puoi passare allo step superiore.
> 
> Comunque è tutto meno che finita. Se vinciamo a Firenze e il Genoa impone un pareggio all’Atalanta io dico che è fatta, perché la Rubentus non si farà battere nel suo stadio, puzzerebbe troppo.



Se le vinciamo tutte ci qualifichiamo noi. Io la penso così poi vedremo.
La storia della carrozza non so da quanto tempo la sento... Ogni anno di questi tempi più o meno.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non siamo la Roma o lo Schalke, con la CL sfondiamo 300 milioni.



Codesta è la logica lo so.
Ma giocare la Champions significa prima di tutto rinforzare seriamente la rosa perché primo farla facendo figuracce è un danno, secondo perché poi bisogna qualificarsi di nuovo e non è detto che la quota Champions sia sempre 67 punti.

In sostanza quello che dico è che qualificarsi alla Champions non basta, deve essere il primo passo verso una crescita consolidata o saremo punto e a capo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Un giovane bravo e in ascesa costa 70 milioni, mediamente.
> Quindi significa che non prenderemo mai prime scelte, solo opportunità. A gennaio sono stati bravissimi nei due acquisti ma non è semplice azzeccarli tutti muovendosi in questo modo.
> 
> La Champions accelera le cose ma va fatta seriamente. Il Poero o lo Schalke per dire la giocano eppure son sempre lì, la Roma lo stesso. Non è che automaticamente si innesta in circolo virtuoso, bisogna partecipare seriamente, giocare grandi partite, rimanere in testa al pubblico in qualche modo per attirare poi gli sponsor.
> ...




Hai parlato della nuova Champions, ritieni che sarà quello il momento nel quale torneremo grandi? La nuova CL ad inviti? Da quello che ho capito dovrebbe avere il duplice effetto di portare camionate di milioni e livellare verso l’alto le disponibilità economiche dei clubs, per cui non ci sarebbero più situazioni come l’attuale con il Real che fattura oltre 700 e noi poco più di 200.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ok, intanto pero' dobbiamo aspettare altri 2 anni per vedere il Milan giocare la CL.
> 
> E la frase "in CL ci vai in carrozza" ormai l' ho sentita troppe volte.
> 
> Concordo che possiamo ancora farcela, ma le probabilità non sono altissime.



Ma già con questa squadraccia e un tecnico che si possa chiamare tale per me potevamo fare anche 8/10 punti in più. 8 tranquillamente, secondo me. 

Non è più la serie A anni 2000 dove arrivavano seste squadre che avevano Veròn e Crespo.




Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Codesta è la logica lo so.
> Ma giocare la Champions significa prima di tutto rinforzare seriamente la rosa perché primo farla facendo figuracce è un danno, secondo perché poi bisogna qualificarsi di nuovo e non è detto che la quota Champions sia sempre 67 punti.
> 
> In sostanza quello che dico è che qualificarsi alla Champions non basta, deve essere il primo passo verso una crescita consolidata o saremo punto e a capo.



Beh certo, anche l’Inter nonostante la CL non si è rinforzata perché non hanno investito adeguatamente e ora rischiano pure di rimanere fuori (sarebbe un sogno buttarli fuori e andarci con l’Atalanta, ma rimaniamo coi piedi per terra XD).


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Hai parlato della nuova Champions, ritieni che sarà quello il momento nel quale torneremo grandi? La nuova CL ad inviti? Da quello che ho capito dovrebbe avere il duplice effetto di portare camionate di milioni e livellare verso l’alto le disponibilità economiche dei clubs, per cui non ci sarebbero più situazioni come l’attuale con il Real che fattura oltre 700 e noi poco più di 200.



Aleggia ancora tutto nel mistero però lo scenario teorico è codesto.
Alla fine sono i grandi match coi grandi campioni che fanno audience, la logica della nuova Champions sarebbe questa.
Secondo me cambieranno pure il regolamento del gioco, ti dirò...


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma già con questa squadraccia e un tecnico che si possa chiamare tale per me potevamo fare anche 8/10 punti in più. 8 tranquillamente, secondo me.
> 
> Non è più la serie A anni 2000 dove arrivavano seste squadre che avevano Veròn e Crespo.
> 
> ...



Non solo. I ricavi grossi si hanno nella fase a eliminazione diretta. Se esci ai gironi è meno della metà di quelli che leggiamo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Aleggia ancora tutto nel mistero però lo scenario teorico è codesto.
> Alla fine sono i grandi match coi grandi campioni che fanno audience, la logica della nuova Champions sarebbe questa.
> Secondo me cambieranno pure il regolamento del gioco, ti dirò...



Penso anch’io, in tal caso, perfino nella funesta ipotesi che Elliot si rivelasse un peracottaro senza intenzioni serie, dovremmo “solo” stringere i denti fino al 2024 e poi potremmo rialzare la testa. Più facile a dirsi che a farsi però, per chi come noi proviene da sette anni di melma (per usare un eufemismo) spalmata su pane raffermo.

Se non altro però questa prospettiva almeno ci fa vedere una luce e non ci proietta in un futuro da incubo di possibili decenni senza successi con un Milan che diventa la Pro Vercelli D’Europa.

Insomma, il Milan “formato Samp” in ogni caso avrebbe vita breve, massimo cinque anni. Speriamo comunque che Elliot sia serio e che quindi non si debba stringere i denti e mangiare melma ancora per un lustro.



Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non solo. I ricavi grossi si hanno nella fase a eliminazione diretta. Se esci ai gironi è meno della metà di quelli che leggiamo.




Certamente, infatti per la Juve uscire ai quarti quest’anno è stato un disastro anche economico. Gli introiti che avrebbe avuto arrivando almeno tra le prime quattro sarebbero stati molto diversi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Maggio 2019)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ma come??
> 
> Il grande Leonardo?
> 
> ...



colpa di leo se non cacciano i soldi? potrebbe metterli di tasca sua magari...


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Un giovane bravo e in ascesa costa 70 milioni, mediamente.
> Quindi significa che non prenderemo mai prime scelte, solo opportunità. A gennaio sono stati bravissimi nei due acquisti ma non è semplice azzeccarli tutti muovendosi in questo modo.
> 
> La Champions accelera le cose ma va fatta seriamente. Il Poero o lo Schalke per dire la giocano eppure son sempre lì, la Roma lo stesso. Non è che automaticamente si innesta in circolo virtuoso, bisogna partecipare seriamente, giocare grandi partite, rimanere in testa al pubblico in qualche modo per attirare poi gli sponsor.
> ...



io sono abbastanza d'accordo su tutto. ma il paragone col porto non ci sta per blasone e bacino di tifosi. se noi andassimo continuativamente come il porto, per me cresceremmo molto di più


----------



## uolfetto (7 Maggio 2019)

una domanda: ma voi siete così assolutamente certi che nel 2024 un milan che ipoteticamente non partecipasse alla champions da 10 anni sarebbe inserito tra le squadre già qualificate di diritto per la nuova competizione? fermo restando che ancora si sa poco sulle modalità ecc...


----------



## Wetter (7 Maggio 2019)

Ascoltando le parole di Leonardo ieri in diretta mi è sorto più che un dubbio su un argomento ben preciso: Ma siete proprio cosi sicuri che Gattuso non venga confermato anche per la prossima stagione?Le parole di ieri sera del brasiliano sono state poco rassicuranti in un certo senso...
Per il discorso investimenti c'è poco da dire,se L'Uefa non ti permette di spendere non vai da nessuna parte,Elliott potrebbe avere anche 500 milioni a disposizione,ma se l'uefa ti dice che devi fare un mercato a saldo 0 tra cessioni ed acquisti hai le mani legate.


----------



## Garrincha (7 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non siamo la Roma o lo Schalke, con la CL sfondiamo 300 milioni.



Dipende come partecipi e quando esci, anche alla Roma è arrivato lo sponsor del Quatar con la semifinale, prima è rimasta senza sponsor piuttosto che scendere a compromessi. Certamente il Milan ha più appeal ma se esce ai gironi giocando male o non va oltre gli ottavi i grossi sponsor staranno alla finestra e vi rimarranno


----------



## pazzomania (7 Maggio 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Dipende come partecipi e quando esci, anche alla Roma è arrivato lo sponsor del Quatar con la semifinale, prima è rimasta senza sponsor piuttosto che scendere a compromessi. Certamente il Milan ha più appeal ma se esce ai gironi giocando male o non va oltre gli ottavi i grossi sponsor staranno alla finestra e vi rimarranno



Se esce hai girone ci fermeremo a 260/280...


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Maggio 2019)

Ma ragazzi non avete ancora imparato a tradurre quello che dice Leo ?


----------



## Garrincha (7 Maggio 2019)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ma come??
> 
> Il grande Leonardo?
> 
> ...



Anche avesse detto la verità non ha detto nulla di catastrofico o irrealistico per chi non pensava che ci si potesse infischiare del fpf, dell'uefa o che Elliott avrebbe messo di tasca sua senza recuperarli centinaia di milioni. 

Investimenti da 30 - 40 milioni e parametri zero è la miglior linea ad oggi per il Milan, significa prendere giovani semiconsolidati con potenzialità, poi se porta quattro Kakà a otto milioni in due anni di certo non mi lamento perché non ha speso duecento milioni sul mercato presentandosi con Biglia, l'importante è che i giocatori siano buoni non quanto si spende per i cartellini, se diventano grandi col Milan invece di arrivare affermati non mi cambia nulla


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io sono abbastanza d'accordo su tutto. ma il paragone col porto non ci sta per blasone e bacino di tifosi. se noi andassimo continuativamente come il porto, per me cresceremmo molto di più



Dipende, se ci andiamo a fare gli sparring partner no.


----------



## Freddiedevil (7 Maggio 2019)

Zagor ha scritto:


> Tranne il grande Mirabelli...



Mirabelli non lo considererei un dirigente, ma un osservatore con gli amici giusti...


----------



## ibracadabra9 (7 Maggio 2019)

andreima ha scritto:


> Poteva dirlo ancora una volta che non ci saranno grossi investimenti,raga dai..in Champions si va con i giocatori..e meglio rendercene conto tutti



Con un mister decente questa squadra in champions ci sarebbe arrivata


----------



## Zenos (7 Maggio 2019)

Mi accontenterei di Gasp un esterno un regista ed un paio di terzini.


----------



## Igniorante (7 Maggio 2019)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> via subito tutti, qui non se ne esce, ci vogliono i fondi illimitati del Qatar



Occhio che poi arrivano quelli de "basta il progettoohh!!1!1!!1!!"

Che schifo, anche la superpotenza Elliot è durata quanto un gatto in tangenziale.


----------



## Davidoff (7 Maggio 2019)

Se Elliott pensa di vivacchiare fino al 2024 siamo morti ad alti livelli, anche ci permettessero di partecipare avremmo uno svantaggio tale verso le altre big da rimanere nella fascia medio-bassa. Io dubito seriamente che abbiano intenzione di redistribuire i ricavi, squadre come Real, Barcellona, ladri e le inglesi non rinunceranno alla loro egemonia per fare un favore a noi.
Altri cinque anni di "un sogno chiamato quarto posto" come gli ultimi e perderemo qualsiasi appeal residuo, nel calcio di oggi bisogna stare sempre sul pezzo per mantenere la base di tifosi. Io stesso più passano gli anni meno mi emoziono per il Milan, non si vive di soli ricordi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dipende, se ci andiamo a fare gli sparring partner no.



non so se per te il porto è uno sparring partner o meno.
di certo raggiungendo i loro stessi risultati cresceremo molto più di loro...


----------



## Manue (7 Maggio 2019)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Con un mister decente questa squadra in champions ci sarebbe arrivata



Se tutte le squadre di Serie A avessero un mister decente, 
saremmo comunque la 5 o 6 forza del campionato...

servono anche i giocatori...

per assurdo, 
se a Gattuso gli dai la Juve, comunque ti vince lo scudetto, perché?
Perché la rosa è forte...e le altre sono scarse.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Leonardo a Sky nel post Milan - Bologna:"Gattuso? Siamo sempre stati chiari con lui, in questi momenti la fatica arriva per tutti. Quello che ha vissuto Rino, il cambio di società, non è semplice. Li ha vissuti come penso fosse giusto. Non ci aspettavamo una stagione tranquilla. Gazidis è importante perché ci dà serenità nelle decisioni ma è arrivato a novembre. La squadra ha avuto anche momenti molto positivi, ha fatto molti punti da gennaio a marzo ma poi la fatica arriva. Kessie, Biglia, Bakayoko sanno quello che vogliamo e questo piano piano crea una linea societaria. Noi agiremo senza farlo pubblicamente. Ora Dobbiamo pensare partita dopo partita, da quando siamo arrivati la rosa aveva 34 giocatori, dieci sono andati e cinque sono arrivati con un saldo di zero euro quasi. La squadra è partita all’improvviso. Essere quinti oggi è quasi positivo, anche se non possiamo negare che ci sono stati risultati non buoni dopo il derby che hanno lasciato segnali importanti. La squadra è stanca ma ha dimostrato una forza che pensa di non avere ma che ha. Abate e Zapata hanno dato l’anima, Mauri è stato buttato dentro e ha risposto. Abbiamo subito un gol, un’espulsione ma comunque abbiamo vinto. *Cessioni in caso di mancata Champions?* Dobbiamo ancora saperlo. Gazidis conosce bene gli equilibri. È vero che siamo in una situazione non semplice, dobbiamo rispettare dei parametri in poco tempo. Dovremmo parlarne ma non ci sarà una smobilitazione ma *sicuramente non ci saranno grandi investimenti*. La situazione del Milan era sconosciuta, sia per il futuro. Abbiamo fatto investimenti come Piatek e Paquetà, dei giovani, questa sarà la linea del futuro. Questo è stato studiato ma oggi non ci sono risposte. Per una società che arriva è importante capire cosa fare ma sicuramente in estate non ci saranno grandi investimenti. Bakayoko? Non vogliamo fare un processo pubblico. La società può anche sbagliare. Ha tante cose positive lui come ragazzo ma se sbaglia paga. Sono situazioni chiarite, sanno quello che pensiamo perché il Milan non può essere toccato. Noi come uomini passiamo ma il Milan resta, va protetto come società perché ci sarà sempre. Quello che vorrei chiarire è che noi non è che non vediamo o capiamo, siamo attenti a quello che dobbiamo fare. Vanno presi provvedimenti ma senza processi pubblici".



DS soppravalutato, tra l'altro non ho mai digerito il suo ritorno. Leotardo ed i suoi trascorsi all'Inter.. per me ha colpe quanto quelle di Gattuso. Aveva la possibilità di cacciarlo appena insidiatosi, ed invece ha deciso di tenerlo. Avrei accettato un fallimento con un altro allenatore scelto da lui, piuttosto che un fallimento con un allenatore neo patentato amicone di tutti. Si prendesse le sue resposabilità ora troppo facile a fine campionato scaricare tutto sugli altri.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Maggio 2019)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Ascoltando le parole di Leonardo ieri in diretta mi è sorto più che un dubbio su un argomento ben preciso: Ma siete proprio cosi sicuri che Gattuso non venga confermato anche per la prossima stagione?Le parole di ieri sera del brasiliano sono state poco rassicuranti in un certo senso...
> Per il discorso investimenti c'è poco da dire,se L'Uefa non ti permette di spendere non vai da nessuna parte,Elliott potrebbe avere anche 500 milioni a disposizione,ma se l'uefa ti dice che devi fare un mercato a saldo 0 tra cessioni ed acquisti hai le mani legate.



In tal caso fai delle belle sponsorizzazioni farlocche stile PSG se vuoi davvero risolvere il problema.


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> colpa di leo se non cacciano i soldi? potrebbe metterli di tasca sua magari...



Colpa di Leo che ha fatto prendere Paquetà per 40 mln sperando di andare in Champions. Paquetà che ha solamente deluso in 6 mesi


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Maggio 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Anche avesse detto la verità non ha detto nulla di catastrofico o irrealistico per chi non pensava che ci si potesse infischiare del fpf, dell'uefa o che Elliott avrebbe messo di tasca sua senza recuperarli centinaia di milioni.
> 
> Investimenti da 30 - 40 milioni e parametri zero è la miglior linea ad oggi per il Milan, significa prendere giovani semiconsolidati con potenzialità, poi se porta quattro Kakà a otto milioni in due anni di certo non mi lamento perché non ha speso duecento milioni sul mercato presentandosi con Biglia, l'importante è che i giocatori siano buoni non quanto si spende per i cartellini, se diventano grandi col Milan invece di arrivare affermati non mi cambia nulla



Frasi che dite da anni e anni e la storia è sempre la stessa. 

City e PSG spendono e spandano vincendo a malapena nei loro campionati. 

Bisognerebbe avere una dirigenza competente e furba.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Maggio 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Se Elliott pensa di vivacchiare fino al 2024 siamo morti ad alti livelli, anche ci permettessero di partecipare avremmo uno svantaggio tale verso le altre big da rimanere nella fascia medio-bassa. Io dubito seriamente che abbiano intenzione di redistribuire i ricavi, squadre come Real, Barcellona, ladri e le inglesi non rinunceranno alla loro egemonia per fare un favore a noi.
> Altri cinque anni di "un sogno chiamato quarto posto" come gli ultimi e perderemo qualsiasi appeal residuo, nel calcio di oggi bisogna stare sempre sul pezzo per mantenere la base di tifosi. Io stesso più passano gli anni meno mi emoziono per il Milan, non si vive di soli ricordi.



Prima di tutto nessuno vuole rinunciare all’egemonia ma gli equilibri cambiano. È proprio la natura del calcio, anche perché uno sport col 99% dei campionati nazionali già decisi prima da giocarli e una CL spartita tra due squadre non può reggere nel tempo, il calcio morirebbe.

In secondo luogo, non bastano altri cinque anni per distruggere qualsiasi appeal del Milan. Il Milan è comunque, ancora oggi, dopo un decennio di dominio gobbo in Italia, la squadra italiana più tifata all’estero, il nostro blasone e il nostro bacino di tifosi ha pochi paragoni.

Quindi se rientramo nel giro giusto ripartiamo eccome.

In secondo luogo, sarebbe un livellamento verso l’alto quello della superCL, non verso il basso, non sarebbe il Real, il PSG ecc a vedersi abbassato il fatturato, saranno squadre come la nostra a vederlo drammaticamente alzato.

Questo porterà ad un equilibrio nell’eccellenza dove i campioni non saranno più accentrati come ora, quindi potremo tornare a competere.

Sono cadute tutte le egemonie non si capisce perchè quella spagnola degli ultimi 15 anni dovrebbe durare in eterno. Non ha senso, e sarebbe la morte del calcio.

E ricordo che il Real stette 32 anni (dal 1966 al 1998) senza essere protagonista in Europa, ma non per questo cessò di essere il Real e divenne una Deportivo qualunque, quando hai fatto certe cose nella storia del calcio sei immortale e basta un piccolo “calcio in chiulo” nella giusta direzione per riprendere quota.

Milan e Real Madrid, più di tutte le altre, hanno scritto la storia del calcio, siamo immortali entrambi anche se adesso una è alle stelle e noi siamo nelle fogne.


----------



## Garrincha (7 Maggio 2019)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Frasi che dite da anni e anni e la storia è sempre la stessa.
> 
> City e PSG spendono e spandano vincendo a malapena nei loro campionati.
> 
> Bisognerebbe avere una dirigenza competente e furba.



City e Psg hanno due sceicchi che vogliono vincere per un tornaconto d'immagine (tra l'altro pare che quello del Psg stia perdendo interesse) Elliott se fa una sponsorizzazione farlocca di 50 milioni quei soldi mica li rivede triplicati, è un'entità che non scende dal letto la mattina se non decuplica l'investimento, hanno obiettivi differenti


Tra l'altro bisogna vedere quanti sono quelli effettivi delle sponsorizzazioni farlocche dato che anche lì c'è un tetto massimo, il City spende e spande in virtù di altre entrate, la quint'ultima della premier può spendere più della Juventus e non ha lo sceicco dietro


Questo mantra "City e Psg se ne in fischiano dell'uefa" è una fake news, non calpestano le regole, le aggirano come fa anche il Milan solo che il volume d'affari e il debito preesistente non sono paragonabili (il City poi è in una situazione simile al Milan a livello di possibili punizioni, il PSG ha dovuto vendere per coprire l'acquisto di Neymar come tutti)


----------



## Marcex7 (7 Maggio 2019)

Stanno lottando con le unghie e con i denti contro la Uefa per poter fare mercato e voi prendete per oro colato quello che dice Leo?Bah...io amici non vi capisco a volte..


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Maggio 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Stanno lottando con le unghie e con i denti contro la Uefa per poter fare mercato e voi prendete per oro colato quello che dice Leo?Bah...io amici non vi capisco a volte..



sai cos'è? che è il trend che ti porta a pensare che sia così. sono, siamo tutti delusi dalla gestione.


----------



## Marcex7 (7 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sai cos'è? che è il trend che ti porta a pensare che sia così. sono, siamo tutti delusi dalla gestione.



Quello che a te delude per me è il nostro punto di forza:Abbiamo una delle migliori dirigenze del mondo e un proprietario di "potere".La Uefa prima o poi dovrà sventolare bandiera bianca con noi perchè è una guerra che non può vincere


----------



## Blu71 (7 Maggio 2019)

Leonardo fa benissimo a tenere un basso profilo con le parole.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Maggio 2019)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Quello che a te delude per me è il nostro punto di forza:Abbiamo una delle migliori dirigenze del mondo e un proprietario di "potere".La Uefa prima o poi dovrà sventolare bandiera bianca con noi perchè è una guerra che non può vincere



scusa, ma come han gestito allenatore e squadra? punto di forza?


----------



## Marcex7 (8 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> scusa, ma come han gestito allenatore e squadra? punto di forza?



Alzi la mano chi a Luglio aveva pronosticato il Milan in lotta per il quarto posto a 3 giornate dalla fine.
Non sono un Gattusers,ma bisogna dare a Cesare quel che è di Cesare.
Parlando di dirigenza,direi che sono stati quasi impeccabili se pensiamo alla grana Higuain e a come sono intervenuti.


----------



## Lambro (8 Maggio 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Prima di tutto nessuno vuole rinunciare all’egemonia ma gli equilibri cambiano. È proprio la natura del calcio, anche perché uno sport col 99% dei campionati nazionali già decisi prima da giocarli e una CL spartita tra due squadre non può reggere nel tempo, il calcio morirebbe.
> 
> In secondo luogo, non bastano altri cinque anni per distruggere qualsiasi appeal del Milan. Il Milan è comunque, ancora oggi, dopo un decennio di dominio gobbo in Italia, la squadra italiana più tifata all’estero, il nostro blasone e il nostro bacino di tifosi ha pochi paragoni.
> 
> ...



Senza cattiveria, ma dici molte inesattezze.
La squadra italiana piu' tifata al mondo è la Juventus, al 2018 la stima era di 110milioni di fans contro i pur buonissimi 82 del Milan (che si piazza in nona posizione totale)
Riguardo al Real Madrid, non conta certo solo vincerle le coppe europee, conta anche parteciparvi andando il piu' lontano possibile ed il Real ha fatto non so quante finali/semifinali/quarti tra Campioni, Coppe,Uefa (ho smesso di contarle ma sono tantissime) nel periodo da te succitato.
Cioè il club era sempre lì, sempre presente a competere agli alti livelli, noi siamo lontani EONI da questo concetto ,noi siamo paragonabili al momento ad una Fiorentina, e lo dico senza voler fare del disfattismo ma gli ultimi risultati europei sono lì a confermarlo, il Real un livello Fiorentina non lo ha mai nemmeno lontanamente sfiorato.
Sono d'accordo sul concetto che con la superlega europea il Milan sarà favorito rispetto ad ora, perchè rimane cmq l'appeal e perchè gli introiti saranno altissimi e suddivisi tra i grandi top club europei, forse lì torneremo competitivi ma ricordiamoci che ci scontreremo costantemente contro l'elite europea...sarà molto difficile vedere dei grandissimi cicli, da parte di tutti non solo noi.
Insomma probabilmente a meno di arrivi di sceicchi o petrolieri il Milan berlusconiano rimarrà probabilmente un unicum nella storia del calcio, credo sia stucchevole dire "noi siamo il Milan" perchè la competizione europea rispetto al nostro apogeo 20ennale col berluca è drasticamente aumentata e i toplayer sono felici anche di andare a prendersi milioni su milioni per giocare poche partite all'anno come al City..


----------

